# Well house i built



## oponder (Sep 29, 2015)

I thought it was kinda cool used fence pickets. Wife really liked it and i got a little more storage out of it. Made the light also stole the idea from the washtub in NewBraunffels.


----------



## Stephanb (Aug 24, 2016)

Looking good 👍


----------



## oponder (Sep 29, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thank you man its a big improvement over the old one hurricane ruined it.


----------



## oponder (Sep 29, 2015)

*This is what i replaced*

this is the old well house


----------



## Stephanb (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes big difference, look really good, my wife and I built one to match the house Neibor think we got a little crazy but it’s pretty 🙂


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

You're winning ...
.


----------



## oponder (Sep 29, 2015)

*Well house*

My wife came up with the idea on Pintrest and i think Pintrest is the devil now cause it just gives her to many projects for me to do. Cicken coops, dog pens, potting sheds. I have to go to work to get a break.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks good. I have used the fence pickets for several jobs around the house.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I may steal that idea for the well house at my son's house


----------

